# Repair help, bachman norfork western



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Can't seem to get this baby apart, got 4 motor screws & sideways screw up front out..........










took the 2 screws under the wheel set out, seems like the plastic is all one piece, not like a gear box cover?










looks like main gear gone, this fell out when i was playing with it.
Hows this thing come apart?????????????


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

Well nevermind on my reply on your other post..


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Yea, figured I'd come here before I said oil ain't gonna help this one!:laugh:


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

Yep, classic Bachmann gear rot! Best to send it in for a new one. All Bachmann's with the white gear will eventually have this problem.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Send it in for a new one? 
no repair parts available? Rich


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

Bachmann is too lazy they will just off a replacement or something different.. Although it's good when you buy a Bachman for 2 bucks and send out and get something brand new and dcc if you opt to pay the 25 bucks


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Some kind of warrantee?


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

Yeah lifetime I sent a broke 1980's santa fe f7 got a spectrum f7 on the return.. Now if a I had what you got... I'd call Nwsl and see what they charge for the replacement gear. Most likely it's gonna cost ya sone coin like 18.00 bucks


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Remember newbie here, who's Nwsl?
I just checked their site,(bachmann) 15 dollar charge on older than one year, might just pay to send it in?


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

NWSL does make gears for the GS4 which has the drive.


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

http://www.nwsl.com/#2838

Sorry bud northwest short line


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

There was a story in a old train magazine discussing how the chassis could be completely remotored and better gearing installed.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Whow, just did a quick scan, I can by a bowser upgrade chassie, then buy a nwsl upgrade gearbox etc etc etc.
Maybe have a custom upgrade gear made? 
I think I might go with the return route, are there newer engines better, you think I might get a newer model? Rich.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Send it in! There are NO gears available for those engines.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

they mentioned that model railroad 86


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Gonna go dig out the paperwork,I think I saw it in his file.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

So digging around I think he had another, the shell had a bag in it with these parts, wonder why he didn't send that one back?


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

BTW, that Bowser retro-fit chassis is a rare bird and rather pricey! I had one on my watch list. Sold for $50! Hey 'Cuda, if ya find that story from the magazine, I would love to see it!


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

He actually ordered a bunch a parts for this, motor,armature brushes,idler gears & a drive wheel set & the other shell was not detailed, put the plain one on for the return.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

At $50...that was about half of what they normally pull...


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Just added up the parts he bought, 35 bucks, back how far i don't know.
I think i'm just gonna send it back, 15 & shipping to them I think is bearable, no sense going crazy with it. Rich.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

It was may 1986 model railroad mag.
I'll have to check his collection at the other house, but I think there from the 90's. 
do they have back issues online? Rich.


----------



## union pacific 844 (Jan 29, 2013)

what do you pay for it?


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Nothing, these were my Dads trains.


----------



## union pacific 844 (Jan 29, 2013)

i would send it in if you can't get parts


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Thats what it looks like I will do, going to fill out the on line form tomorrow & see where that goes.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

OK it's on it's way to bachmann, see how this works out? Rich.


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

Since you have that undecorated shell then yeah it's a win win for ya but then again the year span between that engine and today's stuff most likely won't interchange but if your not attached to it you'd probably make out big..


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Yea I wondered about that, really just grab rails on the back & an engieer in the cabin, if I get a newer one, do they have better motors & gears now? then it might be wort it, I can add the rails & engeer myself.
See if anyone needs a nice shell! Rich.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Delivered at bachmann 8:35 am today.wondering what's next?


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Anybody do this recently, how long does a reponse usually take, have no word from them yet?


----------



## union pacific 844 (Jan 29, 2013)

they send a repair card out telling how it will take for repair


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Just wondering what the time frame is, they have it a week now? thanks,Rich.


----------



## Jim S (Apr 5, 2012)

I sent them an engine on Jan. 24th, got a card dated 2/6 saying they estimated 4-6 weeks.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Wow, they must have a ton a bad stuff out there, or one guy in the back room who works half a day!


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

RUSTY Cuda said:


> Wow, they must have a ton a bad stuff out there, or one guy in the back room who works half a day!


I will guess the former but hope the latter one...or probabibly a combination of both....I personially will try to stay away from Bachmann if/when possible...


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

there's not too much in the collection(I guess thats a good thing) that one,the john bull, the little steam switcher, .
there better stuff mostly went , the spectrums I think all went
I have the bachman plus chessie diesel, is that any good, seems to run ok ?
Maybe a few more I missed, will check as I go through boxes again. Rich.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

OK finally got a call from bachmann, seems no parts, no norfork western replacement engines, they are going to send me a gray 4-8-4 & tender, which is cool, but now what do I do with my 2 tenders, asked for it back to remotor & they said they would only send me the shell, since I already have the other I passed on that.
Should I start hunting ebay for a black norfork western to get it back in the collection? Rich.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

OK, my mind was not on the new engine when she told me what was being sent, what gray 4-8-4's do they have in the arsonal, I have to assume it's DC, since thats what I sent in.
This may be dumb, but is there a chance I can just mount my shell on it( I kept the detailed shell) Rich.


----------



## john65002 (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm guessing your getting what I just got. It's the engine from the Bachmann Overland Limited set.


----------



## john65002 (Dec 30, 2012)

Click on this link to see the engine

http://s1283.photobucket.com/user/john65002/library/


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Should have known, UP,the only other gray steamer I can think of is the NY central, who else ran the gray?


----------



## john65002 (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm only up to date with Union Pacific, but hey, if you want to sell the steamer, let me know LOL


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Yea Thats a nice engine, I saw it on your post.:thumbsup:
For some reason UP didn't register when she was telling me about the replacement, just remember gray & 4-8-4. 
Well if something else comes it will be a surprise!


----------



## john65002 (Dec 30, 2012)

Yeah. I'm just guessing though. You never know.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

That case you have it in, are they standard items, i'd like to get a couple to show off dads brassies, don't just want to leave them out without a cover. Rich.


----------



## john65002 (Dec 30, 2012)

If by standard you mean long, then yes :laugh: I have a few of them along with a shorter one for switchers and a taller one for my other models. For what they are, they are very nice.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Something I can find on line, got a link? thanks,Rich.


----------



## john65002 (Dec 30, 2012)

My computer is being very useless with pulling up webpages. I get them at Hobby Lobby. The one I have the 806 in is 15 inches. They have all kinds of different sizes.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, I'll look em up.Rich.


----------



## john65002 (Dec 30, 2012)

No prob


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Got a little surprise in the mail today, came pretty quick they only called me last week.:thumbsup:
john65002 it's your engine.
She's a beaut, but a couple of less than satisfying things .
First they should have a norfork to replace a norfork, next it didn't even come in a box, well it came in one, outter box, nicely packed, but no box for the engine .:thumbsdown:
the weight in the tender is flopping around :thumbsdown:
it doesn't like my tracks, now that may be all me, I haven't run any steamers since I made all the changes(I will later today) but it looks like the draw bar lifts the tender right off the tracks, tried it in both holes.
Don'y want to mess with it till I test my tracks with a couple of other like sized steamers.
So with out further bitchin & moanin, here she is! 
Again, a nicely detailed piece.:thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Now on the smoke unit, will it melt the stack even if I never use it ?
Will it melt the stack if I do use it & make sure it never runs dry?
I guess I should ask first why they melt the stacks?  Rich.


----------



## union pacific 844 (Jan 29, 2013)

i have 3 of that engine i took the smoke unit out of them because it would melt the shell i found out the hard way


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

That is beautiful Rich!!! I just might mail in the 4-8-4's I have!!


----------



## john65002 (Dec 30, 2012)

The engine is very nice. I always have and always will like the greyhound look.

Sent from HTC Desire


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

For 15 bucks I guess I shouldn't complain, I'm starting an ebay hunt for a norfork to replace mine, I have the two tenders for that, even if just for a display model.
Gonna pull out my rivarossi overland & do a side by side (& test my tracks with that & the pere marquette, see if they have any issues)I'm back to loose track everywhere but the yard so who knows, but the new one didn't even make it out of the yard.

Oh yea, the new price will be 25, new repair price list came with the engine.

So even if you don't use it(the smoke unit) it melts? Thanks,Rich.


----------



## john65002 (Dec 30, 2012)

I was going to run mine at our depot. Nevermind on that. Looks like its staying in the case.

Sent from HTC Desire


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

OK did a little playing around, first ran the rivarossi UP around, I rear truck derailment, fixed that track & no more issues, ran the rivarossi pere marquette, a few more issues with that , still not as bad as the bachmann.

The tender issue was the draw bar was bent up too high, easy fix, still the front & rear trucks on the engine are poppin off all over the place! 
Now my track work is still suspect, but I think it's a bit touchy.

As for the side by side, sorry bachmann there just is no comparison, Rivarossi has ya beat on all counts.


----------



## john65002 (Dec 30, 2012)

I really would like to get that Rivarossi but can't find one anywhere cheap enough.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

You missed your shot I had one up for 130 I think,one of the two had never been really run, tested & put on display! my son picked the other one, after the 2 blacks went the gray became my keeper, I would have liked one of each, but twins are cool too.Rich.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Pass on a couple of lower priced units, wait it out & then buy the better one, it will be worth the wait!  Rich.


----------



## john65002 (Dec 30, 2012)

Yeah. Just got to wait.

Sent from HTC Desire


----------

